# Meet Miniature Poodle Rembrandt



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well hello Rembrandt!!! Looks like you have to meet Chagall!!! 

My Sunny welcomes you as well.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Cute face! What a rascal!


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Aww Rembrandt! What a wonderful name! 

Nice to meet you! He is so adorable. And matches his name completely.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:welcome: to you and Rembrandt! What a fine looking little fellow, and what a splendid name. Love his color! So nice to see another mpoo join the pack.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

He's so wonderfully curly!!! How old?


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

It's the real Rembrandt (the painter's) 407 birthday today.

Rembrandt is 12 weeks old. His brown hair is a very different texture than the four black Standards I've owned. It's also very thick and curly. He's so darn smart. He knows the come, sit and down commands verbal and hand signals.

Chagall, you were the first poodle I saw on the Poodle Forum last year.
You are a very handsome man.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

How come anything be more perfect than him? He is so handsome!!! Look at those curls!!! I can't wait to see more of him.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Rembrandt is GORGEOUS!!!!!! I adore his 'luxurious locks'! LOL! I certainly will need to see many, many, pics of that mpoo growing up!


----------

